# Log Prices



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Was wonder'n if .60 a board ft. for White Oak Logs that are select for Beaming is a reasonable price??? I've never bought logs so I have no frame of reference. As I had prev posted, we are going to be building a Timber Frame. Was planning on getting the Beams from the Timber Framers but time didn't work out for a build this season, so Spring will hopefully be more eventfull. In anycase if I can score good White Oak for making my own or even a few of our own all the better. I've been real lucky so far as we've accumulated lot's great logs of various species which are being incorporated to the build but good white oak is not easily found right where were at, need to be a little farther south and were also looking for a few good Ash logs that can give us 8-10 14ft 7x9. Anyway, I just don't want to buy too high and/or get less than select quality and I'm always looking & planning ahead. So I need to hear from others, any and all information & feedback is greatly appreciated?

Oh, Yea, he said he uses the "Doyle" scale.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

White oak sawlogs are hot right now (unless you are selling to me :laughing I don't know what prices are over there, but below is Illinois prices. I reckon them to be the same or greater in your neck of the woods. There is heavy export demand right now (China :blush and alot of white oak logs are getting shipped whole oversees from my understanding.


This is from licensed loggers and the University Of Illinois Forestry Dept. http://web.extension.uiuc.edu/forestry/blogs/eb94/

If you are looking to buy, that is the "going price"...I just do things a little different as you have probably figured out reading my posts with the veneer logs in a pile in my yard delivered .


----------



## john manestar (Aug 30, 2008)

Any idea about prices on Juniper logs too?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

john manestar said:


> Any idea about prices on Juniper logs too?


I would not have the faintest. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------

